
Show HN: Static Microblog Generator in Perl and Python - jjjbokma
https://github.com/john-bokma/tumblelog
======
tylersmith21
This is interesting. Wondering if you plan to support (or do support) the
archive feature like the bottom of Anarchaia does by year?

Also, curious what inspired you to create this? (I haven't a lot of knowledge
of the space or existing tools for micro blogging.)

Thanks!

~~~
jjjbokma
The blog has an archive feature like Anarchia. In fact I was heavily inspired
by Anarchia when I wrote _tumblelog_. However, instead of grouping by month I
group by (ISO) week number to keep the pages small (I blog daily). But I do
plan to add a calendar feature to make it easier to go to a specific date. See
also my tumblelog [0].

I already had written a program to generate my other (main) blog [1] so based
on my experience I had a list of things I wanted and how I wanted them so I
decided to write a static blog generator myself. Moreover, I wanted something
to show on GitHub as I am looking to be hired as a Perl developer and have
hardly any code publicly available (for most of the work I do I have to sign
an NDA).

Thanks for asking.

[0] [http://plurrrr.com/](http://plurrrr.com/)

[1] [http://johnbokma.com/blog/](http://johnbokma.com/blog/)

